# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Giáo Trình Học Word 2007

## yeubongda1102

Giáo Trình Học Word 2007​




Giáo trình tự động chạy, không cần cài đặt, nội dung bài học đa dạng, phong phú, hỗ trợ in bài học, minh họa Video kèm lời thuyết minh rõ ràng.

*Nội Dung Giáo Trình*​_1) Thao tác căn bản trên Word :_

Tạo mới văn bản
Mở một văn bản tạo sẵn
Lưu một văn bản đã soạn thảo
Thao tác với chuột và bàn phím
Các gõ tiếng việt trên văn bản
Định dạng Font tiếng việt
Chọn khối và thao tác trên khối

*2) Thực hiện định dạng văn bản :*

Định dạng đoạn văn bản
Định dạng cột, tab, Numbering...
Định dạng màu nên và ký tự
Nền trang văn bản, Drop Cap
Tạo viền quanh văn bản
Watermark (nền bảo vệ văn bản)
Tạo tiêu đề trên và dưới cho văn bản
Đánh số thứ tự cho trang văn bản
Sao chép và sử dụng kiểu định dạng
Định dạng trang văn bản

*3) Thự Hiện việc chèn các đối tượng :*

Chèn các kí tự đặc biệt
Chèn ClipArt và hình ảnh
Chèn và hiệu chỉnh hình vẽ
Chèn và hiệu chỉnh lưu đồ
Vẽ và hiệu chỉnh biểu đồ, TextBox
Lập và hiệu chỉnh biểu thức toán học

_4) Thao tác với bản biểu_

Thao tác tạo bản và hiệu chỉnh bảng
Định dang đường viền và nền cho bản
Chèn công thức toán học vào bảng
Chuyển bảng thành văn bản và ngược lại...

_5) Hỗ trợ xử lý trong Word 2007_

Tạo Auto Correct và Macro
Tạo ghi chú và bảo vệ tài liệu Word..
Kiểm tra chính tả, tìm kiếm, thay thế từ
In tài liệu Word
Trộn tài liệu (Mail Merge)

*6) Các phím tắt trong Word*

Rất nhiều các bài học đang chờ bạn trong Giáo Trình, giúp bạn làm chủ Word 2007 một cách nhanh chóng.

Download :



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/76436162/Giao_Trinh_Word_2007.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/76437581/Giao_Trinh_Word_2007.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/76440193/Giao_Trinh_Word_2007.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/76441379/Giao_Trinh_Word_2007.part4.rar
```

----------


## mypham

híc em muốn xem chi tiết thì như thế nào hả

----------


## clean190914

to admin: làm sao để download giáo trình về máy được thế ạ? thanks admin

----------


## longcheng

các link này die hết zồi!chẳng download 
bạn còn link khác không

----------


## sangame

tui có giao trình học powerpoint 2007 ai cần pm lại cho mình qua yahoo nha
[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>:book:

----------


## khoaicukhom

```
- part 1:
+http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GU5JVMFR
hoặc:
+http://rapidshare.com/files/76660984/Giao_Trinh_Word_2007_HG.part1.rar

- part2: 
+http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XP9OSGAE
hoặc: 
+http://rapidshare.com/files/76661105/Giao_Trinh_Word_2007_HG.part2.rar
```

 Pass giải nén 


```
namdatviet
```

----------


## damtuyen232

Mình đang cần tài liệu này.Thanks for share nhé!

----------

